# Confused by Initials



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2007)

Excuse me if this question has been asked before, but is there a FAQ that lists the actual terms that you all use initials (acronyms) for? For example, I know that WCF stands for Westminster Confession of Faith. And others I can usually guess from the context, like EP for Exclusive Psalmady(sp?). But many others have me confused. It sure would be nice for this Newbie to have a cribsheet until he learns more of the "lingo".


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

HE = heretic. Most common. That's all you really need to know.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 26, 2007)

HHOTS - Hand him/her over to Satan is another important one you need to remember 

Normally I just type the acronym into Wikipedia and see what comes up...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> HHOTS - Hand him/her over to Satan is another important one you need to remember
> 
> Normally I just type the acronym into Wikipedia and see what comes up...



I was at this fantasy message board and they kept saying "RAFO." I then wiki-ed it and it meant "read and find out."


----------



## Augusta (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't listen to those two. I have also had some trouble with initials. I finally found out what DV means Deo Volente (Latin: Lord Willing). The following website is helpful.

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bookslover (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm still trying to find out what IIRL means. Or is it IIRP? (sigh)


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

If I recall correctly = If I recall correctly.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 26, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> If I recall correctly = If I recall correctly.



Ah! Thanks, brother! Another mystery solved! The PB could use a glossary of abbreviations and acronyms.

Now, if I could only figure out why women don't like the Three Stooges!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Ah! Thanks, brother! Another mystery solved! The PB could use a glossary of abbreviations and acronyms.
> 
> Now, if I could only figure out why women don't like the Three Stooges!



And I have to thank Chris Poe (ala Pilgrim) for pointing that out to me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2007)

See this thread: Glossary of Reformed Acronyms.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 26, 2007)

AAA = Alliance for the Abolition of Acronyms


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> See this thread: Glossary of Reformed Acronyms.



Thanks! This is useful stuff.


----------



## Civbert (Jul 26, 2007)

OP = original post
For what it's worth = for what it's worth
OTOH = on the other hand
In my humble opinion = in my humble opinion
IMNSHO = in my not so humble opinion
PB = ????
RHP = red hot pawn (where I play correspondence chess)
WWJD = http://www.sacredsandwich.com/photo10.htm

Just a few that I've had to look up or figure out.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 26, 2007)

In other words,, If I recall correctly, the OP should remember: GIYF*. IMNSHO TTAC!**

*(Google Is Your Friend).
**(These Things Are Confusing)

I agree, I get baffled by acronyms. I tend to think of them as nouns rather than phrase substitutes and get headaches.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 26, 2007)

AAAA = Alliance for the Abolition of Acronyms and Alliterations


----------



## Ivan (Jul 26, 2007)

Civbert said:


> PB = ????



Puritan Board


----------



## Civbert (Jul 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Puritan Board




 JJ = just joking!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 26, 2007)

TLA - Three Letter Acronym


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is another good one. This usually wins the debate:

YDTG = You deny the gospel.

Whether they do or not is irrelevant, it makes you sound bold and heroic and scares everybody onto your side.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 2, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Here is another good one. This usually wins the debate:
> 
> YDTG = You deny the gospel.
> 
> Whether they do or not is irrelevant, it makes you sound bold and heroic and scares everybody onto your side.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 2, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


>



While I admit that was funny, I was being quite serious. This is a common Reformed debating tactic.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 2, 2007)

And for those who can't remember all these - there's always AARP!

Actually, this is all WTMI!


----------

